# CSM+B micros mix mold help!!!!!



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I can't keep mold from growing in my CSM+B PPS-Pro mix.

I'm keeping it in a old ADA fert bottle (which is clear BTW). I mix up 250ml at a time. I'm using RO/DI water to mix it up. I even added about 6 drops of HCL when I mixed up this batch. Still have mold. Tried keeping it in the fridge too.

Is there something wrong with my CSM+B? I'm getting down to the end of the bag and have had it for almost 3 years. It's been stored in the dark all this time.

How much HCL can I safely add? All I could find searching is "add some"? Is 6 drops enough for 250ml?

Does the mold really hurt anything? I have just been shaking it really good and then dosing. All the plants seem to be doing good, and no harm to the fish or shrimp.

Thanks for the help,
Brian


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe it's easier for you to dose mixed as a liquid, but I've always dry-dosed it into my tank.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> Maybe it's easier for you to dose mixed as a liquid, but I've always dry-dosed it into my tank.


I used to dose it dry when I was doing EI ferts. Now that I'm doing PPS, it calls for a liquid at a certain concentration. I don't think I could measure out that small of an amount to dose dry daily.

I was hoping that the HCL would hold off the mold, but I'm not sure how much to add. I've got 2 gallons of this stuff. Home Depot only had them in 2 x 1 gallon bottle packages. It was only $10, and I've read that I can clean out my old, crusty white turtle tanks that are sitting in my garage with this stuff too.


----------



## JamesC (Jul 26, 2005)

I add about 0.5ml of molar hydrochloric acid to my 100ml trace solution. Before I started adding the HCl I used to get mould fairly quickly, but now don't seem to get it at all. The HCl is added to keep the trace solution acidic so preventing the chelator breaking down as quickly. Keeping it cold will slow this process down even more. Have seen others mention keeping the trace solution in a dark bottle as well, but I keep mine in an old TMG bottle which is clear. It is kept in a dark fridge though.

James


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

I've never tried it - but would flourish excel kill mold? I've heard of people using excel to keep the iron in CSM+B from precipitating out of solution but don't know what effect this had on mold.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm not sure about the Excel, but I'm scared to use it since I'm now successfully growing _Blyxa aubertii_ and it is easily stressed from Excel. It didn't melt, but turned a different color and started sending up flowers like crazy when I was using Excel to try and get rid of _Cladophora_. In fact, the _B. aubertii_ is the only plant in my tank that is even sensitive to H2O2 spot treatments. I don't even put the H2O2 on the plant, just the _Cladophora_ on the driftwood next to it and it melts in that area.

I used James idea and mixed up 100ml with 0.5ml of HCL and put it in the fridge. I'll see if this keeps it away.

Thanks for all the help everyone,
Brian


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

elaphe said:


> It didn't melt, but turned a different color and started sending up flowers like crazy when I was using Excel to try and get rid of _Cladophora_


That doesn't seem like stress to me, I'm thinking it's more happy


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

elaphe said:


> I can't keep mold from growing in my CSM+B PPS-Pro mix.


 That is not unusual. Just shake it before dosing and it will be fine.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

Edward said:


> That is not unusual. Just shake it before dosing and it will be fine.


im having th same problem are you saying the solution is still good or am i reading between the lines too much?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Update:

I mixed up 100ml of new solution and put in 0.5 ml of muriatic acid. I'm keeping it in the same ADA bottles in the fridge. NO MOLD! I am getting a whitish/yellowish "powder" that forms in the bottom of the bottle. Its about the same color as the mold was, so I'm guessing it's just participates that aren't getting caught in the mold. I just shake it and dose. My macro mix also has some white participates.

BTW - if anyone in DFW needs some muriatic acid, let me know. I had to buy 2 gallons of it and only using 0.5ml every month or so, I'll never need to buy it again! If you get me a small bottle, I'll give you some - But I won't ship, so don't ask! Someone told me that I can use it to clean the white crust off my old turtle tanks... I'll have to try that.

Thanks everyone,
Brian


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

What about one drop of Aquarium Fungus Cure, Malachite Green or Methylene Blue? Worth trying, isn't it?


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Edward said:


> What about one drop of Aquarium Fungus Cure, Malachite Green or Methylene Blue? Worth trying, isn't it?


Yeah, but 2 gallons for $8.00, it's pretty cheap. Plus I can use it to clean up some old aquariums.

Thanks for all your PPS-Pro help you've given me Edward. I really appreciate it!
Brian


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You're very Welcome Brian.


----------

